# sturmwind (ehrenpunkte)



## Seminox (28. Januar 2009)

tach


hab jetzt 75k ehrenpunkte angesammelt und will die jetzt in sw verwenden, da ich ma iwo gehört hab dass man da für 60k ehrenpunkte nette sachen kriegt...
mein problem:
ich hab keine ahnung wo man das genau in sw machen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD

aso wenn das wer weiss, freu ich mich auf antworten


----------



## Dalmus (28. Januar 2009)

Seminox schrieb:


> ich hab keine ahnung wo man das genau in sw machen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


In der Halle der Champions (?)
In SW in der Altstadt gen Süden, dort auf so einen Vorplatz, 90% nach rechts drehen und in das Häuschen rein.
Dort stehen einige Händler mit Ausrüstung.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr und im Vertrauen darauf, daß dies kein Trollversuch ist.


----------



## MadMat (28. Januar 2009)

Seminox schrieb:


> tach
> 
> 
> hab jetzt 75k ehrenpunkte angesammelt und will die jetzt in sw verwenden, da ich ma iwo gehört hab dass man da für 60k ehrenpunkte nette sachen kriegt...
> ...



Moinsen.

In SW einfach in die Halle der Champignongs ähm Chaps gehen. 
Das ist im alten Viertel, wo auch SI:7 ist. Das Haus mit dem Portal als Tür. (rechte Hand)

Aber gugg auch, was Du kaufen willst. Bei recht blauem Kram bekommst die in Shatt auch für Gold.

Grüße

Die Altstadt ist im NordOsten / Osten. Also rein nach SW, Richtung AH. An der Kreuzung rechts. Dann links rum (vom Flugpunkt weg). Kommender
Tunnel rechts, wieder rechts, links über die Brücke, durch den Tunnel vor Dir (eigentlich Tore), dann rechts entlang, am Händler vorbei. Stufen rauf und rechts
der Eingang. Sie haben Ihr Ziel erreicht. Bitte Stellen Sie ihr Mount ab und verhalten sich ruhig. Hier schlafen auch AFK'ler.

PS: ein Fehler schlich sich ein. Nicht nur in Shatt, denn richtig : bei allen grossen BC-Fraktionen (HDZ/Shatt mehrere/Cenarius/...) gibt es 1 bis 2 low-Setteile.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (28. Januar 2009)

schau mal in der halle der champion in der altstadt von SW vorbei


----------



## neo1986 (28. Januar 2009)

Kann man da nicht auch ne wache fragen? oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Coolrambo (28. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Kann man da nicht auch ne wache fragen? oder irre ich mich da?



nee nicht nach der halle... aber frag einfach nach dem schurken lehrer und der steht vorm eingang der Halle ... 

so long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seminox (28. Januar 2009)

k, habs gefunden


danke euch


p.s. und sw is der einzige ort wo man ehrenpunkte eintauschen kann?


----------



## Hairman (28. Januar 2009)

nein, das geht (imho) auch in der Kanalisation von Dalaran.


----------



## Cyberhool (28. Januar 2009)

sicher? kenne da nur den vendor für ehre+arena punkte.


----------



## Lonesmage (28. Januar 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> Das Haus mit dem Portal als Tür.


Portal ist seit 3.0.0 weg, statt dessen ist eine Tür da, die beim Zombie Event sogar geschlossen werden konnte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HDC gehört jetzt fest zu Sturmwind ohne Ladezeiten.

Dafür muss man seit 3.0.8 erst 2-3 mal im Magierturm durch das Portal gehen, bis die neu hinzugefügte dahinterliegende Wand daspawnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creciente (28. Januar 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> nein, das geht (imho) auch in der Kanalisation von Dalaran.



Jepp, in Tralallaran geht das auch, aber nur in Kombination mit Arenapunkten soweit mir bekannt ist.
Habe aber noch nicht unter jeder Kanalratte nach einem Händler gesucht.

Möglich wäre es dennoch, dass es auch dort einen Händler gibt, der für "Ehre only" Items verscherbelt.
Kleiner Tipp für den TE:
Investiere deine Punkte erst einmal in die Epix. 32-49k in SW (für Hals;Arm;Fuß;Gurt;Ring;Rücken;Schmuck)
Die Rüstungsteile gibt es bei dem Draenei daneben. Diese sind aber die blauen Teile.
Für lila PvP Rüssi brauchst du Arenapunkte afaik.

Gruß Creci


----------



## Seminox (29. Januar 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> Aber gugg auch, was Du kaufen willst. Bei recht blauem Kram bekommst die in Shatt auch für Gold.




wo find ich denn den verkäufer in shatt?


----------

